# Fishing along route



## Cryzmath

Ekk! Okay - I admit it - I'm not crazy about fishing, but my dh is nuts about fishing.  We plan to take a trip from the west coast (Washington State) to Maryland (to just outside the beltway), with several stops along the route.  I was wondering if anyone can provide some good possible fishing areas? (We'll be traveling during the month of July - and part of August.)  We plan to stop in Yellowstone NP, routes in WY, maybe CO and KS.  From there - we're just going with the flow.  My dh loves to fish lakes more than rivers, but she enjoys catching and releasing the fishes.  Maybe she'll bring a few home - which I will have to cook.   :dead: 
Any suggestions?


----------



## utmtman

RE: Fishing along route

I guess you plan on buying out of state licenses in each state as well.  That can get a little pricey at times.  Anyway there is good fishing in Yellowstone, recommend renting a boat if going out on the lake to fish.  Most of yellowstone is good fishing during their seasons but very restrictive on what you can and cannot keep.  On the lake you can keep all the lake trout you can catch and they can be some really nice fish if you get out there with a boat.   Kansas has some fair fishing about the middle of the state and not far north of Highway 70.  Head north in hwy 77 to Milford Lake or 177 to tuttle creek lake.  Both are not far from each other.


----------



## Cryzmath

Re: Fishing along route

Sounds good -- I will look into it.  As for the boat -- try kayaks!  We're bring our kayaks with us and my dh loves to fish from her kayak.   :shy:   :laugh:


----------



## HokyWolf

Re: Fishing along route

You may also look for a campground with a "private fishing" lake. Many do not require a state license but may charge a fee to fish their "stocked" lake.


----------



## C Nash

Gtrioc said:


> I just want to go fishing in the coming days. I am from Frankfurt. My name is Andreas and I just can't live without fishing. This is my real mania, and I'll explain below why:
> - almost everything, from the choice of rods, reels, end devices, baits, flies; learn new techniques; Plan your fishing trips and departures to remote locations where you can fish from reef to pelagic fish; on the site, whether it be natural wild brown trout in a stream of chalk, with fish bones in the plain and a sailboat in the sea.
> - Be outdoors in a beautiful landscape
> - sit on a quarry in his element, fight him on a fishing rod and a fishing rod, land successfully and then respectfully release him.
> - Share your experience with others.
> I would also like to know what equipment you use for fishing. I use them from because I have been working with them for a long time and they have not disappointed me yet. I would also like to know why you love fishing and where you love fishing.


Bass fish only catch and release.  Small Jon boat 12 ft, trooling motor only and love floating small creeks, ponds and large stream backwaters.  Casting reel with medium heavy 6 foot 6in rod. Favorite lure top water, lizzard, space monkey and spinner


----------



## SCcamper

To some it may be surprising to find many RV Parks and CGs with their own ponds or access to bordering water that provides them with the opportunity to try their luck at fishing.

These pictures were taken at Coles Creek SP near Massena, NY. With a light rig and a small black worm jig I could pass the time catching smallish fish from the rocky edge of the waters on the St. Lawrence River.


----------



## SCcamper

*Natchez Trace SP - TN*



This is one of the very best state parks we ever parked at. They have EVERYTHING. The link below describes places and park attractions/activities. The park is at Lexington, TN - exit 116 off I-40.

We stayed there for two weeks. Our parking site was at the Pin Oak CG. It was the largest FHU site we ever parked in. The site was a FHU with 50 AMPS. Washing your vehicles was allowed. Your park site payment receipt allowed free fishing from any waters within the park boundaries. I did a lot of it from wherever I could get to the water. Right across the street from our site was a path to the Pin Oak Lake. I got lots of fish from that lake. But I also got some from piers and docks.



			https://tnstateparks.com/assets/pdf/additional-content/park-brochures/natchez-trace_brochure.pdf


----------



## davidosmani

Cryzmath said:


> Ekk! Okay - I admit it - I'm not crazy about fishing, but my dh is nuts about fishing.  We plan to take a trip from the west coast (Washington State) to Maryland (to just outside the beltway), with several stops along the route.  I was wondering if anyone can provide some good possible fishing areas? (We'll be traveling during the month of July - and part of August.)  We plan to stop in Yellowstone NP, routes in WY, maybe CO and KS.  From there - we're just going with the flow.  My dh loves to fish lakes more than rivers, but she enjoys catching and releasing the fishes.  Maybe she'll bring a few home - which I will have to cook.   :dead:
> Any suggestions?


That can get a little pricey at times. Anyway there is good fishing in Yellowstone, recommend renting a boat if going out on the lake to fish. Most of yellowstone is good fishing during their seasons but very restrictive on what you can and cannot keep.
Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------

